# My Slide Won't Slide Out?



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

O.k. you guys must be thinking here we go again. I don't want to seem like I am always complaining or in trouble. I feel so bad... I wish I was writing about a great camping trip.

I have another problem. Today, I go in to clean the camper a little. I haven't opened the side slide myself yet. I go in plug it all in, go to open the slide. Nothing. So I was like o.k. I bought a marine battery. The guy hocked it up for me so I check that. (not like I even know what I am checking) Still no dice.

I looked at the fuses and all seems well. Could it be I need to charge the marine battery?

Remember my dealer was the bad one. SO It could be a no good battery...

Thanks for any info, and again. I am sorry for being such a pain. Sia


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

sia said:


> O.k. you guys must be thinking here we go again. I don't want to seem like I am always complaining or in trouble. I feel so bad... I wish I was writing about a great camping trip.
> 
> I have another problem. Today, I go in to clean the camper a little. I haven't opened the side slide myself yet. I go in plug it all in, go to open the slide. Nothing. So I was like o.k. I bought a marine battery. The guy hocked it up for me so I check that. (not like I even know what I am checking) Still no dice.
> 
> ...


 Sia, Did you say that you are plugged into 115VAC?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If you're plugged in to shore power, you don't need the battery to open the slide. The AC/DC converter will provide the power you need (unless it's not working or has a tripped breaker).

When you push the switch to open the slide, do you hear any noise from the electric motor? And, it sounds silly, but the switch is a rocker type and goes up as well as down (to open and close the slide).


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> If you're plugged in to shore power, you don't need the battery to open the slide. The AC/DC converter will provide the power you need (unless it's not working or has a tripped breaker).
> 
> When you push the switch to open the slide, do you hear any noise from the electric motor? And, it sounds silly, but the switch is a rocker type and goes up as well as down (to open and close the slide).


I was always told you need the battery to open the slides........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

[quote name='sia' date='Jul 13 2007, 04:32 PM' post='230631']
O.k. you guys must be thinking here we go again. I don't want to seem like I am always complaining or in trouble.

We don't think that way Sia!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

No it is making no noise at all. I am plugged in. Everything else is working. but the slide.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

sia said:


> No it is making no noise at all. I am plugged in. Everything else is working. but the slide.


 Did the dealer open the slide for you during the demo (PDI)?

Regardless, you can do some checking. Go to the side of the trailer the slide is on and look underneath the camper. You should see to black steel bars with teeth on them, on one of those bars you should see a motor that has a gear on it that makes contact with the bar. There should be wires coming out of that motor and possibly a connector shortly after that. See if you can see the connector and make sure it's tight.

The dealer should have also given you a manual slide crank. Its different from the crank used to lower your jacks. You will find it longer and probably a different color. There should be a small cut out in the underbelly, near the slide. (Sometimes it isn't there but we'll have to cross that bridge if we get to it). The crank handle goes onto the shaft in the cut out to manually open the slide.

The slide may be bound up for some reason and moving the slide may dislodge it. But that is probably unlikely. Give these few things a shot.

I am here till 11pm. And I am bored!

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The most common fault is with the 30 amp thermal auto reset breaker up by the batteries. They do tend to corrode.

As for the question of battery or no battery required if plugged in. It is better to have a battery as the current draw of the slide motor can max out the converter and you will end up with low voltage and low voltage kills motors.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Sia, try this...
Back your tow vehicle up to the trailer, and plug into the vehicle like your going to tow. Now try your slide. I had the same problem, my slide wouldnt work while hooked to shore power- and it turned out to be a bad ground wire (white) on the trailer nose (near the electric box mounted next to the battery). It was a pain for me, but at least hooked to the truck I could run the slide in and out. Steve (dmbcfd) figured it out for me at the Danforth bay rally (another good reason to join a rally- you get stuff fixed and it only cost me a beer!)
Keep us posted...
Kevin


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Sia, try this...
> Back your tow vehicle up to the trailer, and plug into the vehicle like your going to tow. Now try your slide. I had the same problem, my slide wouldnt work while hooked to shore power- and it turned out to be a bad ground wire (white) on the trailer nose (near the electric box mounted next to the battery). It was a pain for me, but at least hooked to the truck I could run the slide in and out. Steve (dmbcfd) figured it out for me at the Danforth bay rally (another good reason to join a rally- you get stuff fixed and it only cost me a beer!)
> Keep us posted...
> Kevin


 That's right!! I forgot about that!! Good catch Kevin!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

You might also check the electrical connections in the junction box at the front of the TT. They could be lose and not making good contact.

Leon


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> No it is making no noise at all. I am plugged in. Everything else is working. but the slide.


 Did the dealer open the slide for you during the demo (PDI)?

Regardless, you can do some checking. Go to the side of the trailer the slide is on and look underneath the camper. You should see to black steel bars with teeth on them, on one of those bars you should see a motor that has a gear on it that makes contact with the bar. There should be wires coming out of that motor and possibly a connector shortly after that. See if you can see the connector and make sure it's tight.

The dealer should have also given you a manual slide crank. Its different from the crank used to lower your jacks. You will find it longer and probably a different color. There should be a small cut out in the underbelly, near the slide. (Sometimes it isn't there but we'll have to cross that bridge if we get to it). The crank handle goes onto the shaft in the cut out to manually open the slide.

The slide may be bound up for some reason and moving the slide may dislodge it. But that is probably unlikely. Give these few things a shot.

I am here till 11pm. And I am bored!

Eric
[/quote]
This might not be applicable to her trailer. For instance, I have a 2006 25RSS. My slide motor is under the sofa and the manual crank out nut is there. It's a real PITA because the front part of the sofa has to be taken off and a wrench or socket wrench with a long extension has to be used. Also, my trailer never came with a manual slide crank....


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

"The dealer should have also given you a manual slide crank. Its different from the crank used to lower your jacks. You will find it longer and probably a different color. There should be a small cut out in the underbelly, near the slide. (Sometimes it isn't there but we'll have to cross that bridge if we get to it). The crank handle goes onto the shaft in the cut out to manually open the slide. "








So THAT's what that long crank is for! I learn something everyday.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

SIA -- did any of that work -- ???

Just curious...


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT. I don't know what I did but it works now. I tried everything you told me. I was about to give up, and said what the heck I will look under the couch. I took it all apart and messed with the wires. Bingo... The slide WORKS. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Because of all of you I don't have to go back and deal with the dealer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

sia said:


> I DID IT I DID IT I DID IT. I don't know what I did but it works now. I tried everything you told me. I was about to give up, and said what the heck I will look under the couch. I took it all apart and messed with the wires. Bingo... The slide WORKS. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Because of all of you I don't have to go back and deal with the dealer.


Sounds like it was a loose connection. You will want to check them all to make sure that they are good.

Happy camping.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations sia! You don't seem afraid to tackle anythiing. Your kids are very fortunate to have you as their mom.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They give you a manual crank lever now??? Who knew!
My directions said use a socket wrench.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> They give you a manual crank lever now??? Who knew!
> My directions said use a socket wrench.


Mine says the same thing....Except they neglected to show where the manual crank is located in the 28KRS....Wherever it is, it's hidden pretty well cause I've looked and cant locate it. I will have to check the underbelly and see if theres an access hole as described above. If not, I guess I will start unscrewing things on the inside of the slide and hunt more.


----------



## smashin (May 29, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> If you're plugged in to shore power, you don't need the battery to open the slide. The AC/DC converter will provide the power you need (unless it's not working or has a tripped breaker).
> 
> When you push the switch to open the slide, do you hear any noise from the electric motor? And, it sounds silly, but the switch is a rocker type and goes up as well as down (to open and close the slide).


I was always told you need the battery to open the slides........















[/quote]

That's what the sticker next to my switch says........


----------



## easttexan (Oct 24, 2007)

When mine quit working, I traced it down to the ground wire on the tongue (not the ground wire from the battery).


----------

